# just joined and thought yall would enjoy some mudding vids!



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vids and welcome to the forum


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Thats a pretty big king!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Polaris425, i assume youre talkin about the red one?! My cuz had it for about 3 weeks and then sold it. He bought it used but i'm pretty sure it had a stateline customs lift. He just missed the power of the brute too much, he had to get another one.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!!

Looks like fun!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I thought it looked like the same dude on the green brute in the first vid.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, he just bought an 07 brute 750 dark green. I just did the snorks for him and he put a k&n air filter on it. It has 27" mudzillas for now. If he keeps this one, it should be nasty when he is done! He's already looking at another one tho with a 800 kit.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

:welcome: From the looks of your video's your gonna fit in here just fine :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the cult.lol How do you like the vdi, I've want one really bad.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Eight said:


> Welcome to the cult.lol How do you like the vdi, I've want one really bad.


I really love my vdi!! Great hp gains and makes my bike run cooler too! I know several people who will tell you that you cant run the vdi underwater, but i've never had on ounce of trouble outta mine and it gets dunked a lot. Just make sure that if you get one, you inspect it where its put together, make sure that gasket is all in the right places and that all the little screws are tight. Then make sure there is no tear or anything in the toggle switch boot and keep all the connections filled with dielectric grease.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vids, you ride at busco much??


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

As much as i can get our group to go. Sometimes they wont go for a month and then the next month they might end up going 2 or 3 times. Depends on them usually. We are about 2 and a half hours away.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well if you ride that much im sure ill see you out there sometime


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Yellow KQ sounds awesome!!! 

Nice Vids.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Yellow KQ sounds awesome!!!
> 
> Nice Vids.


Thanks bro. Those vids are without the spark arrestor too. Sounds really good at idle and low speeds like that, but it's stupid loud if i really get on it!


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice vid work!
We are about 45 minutes from Busco and have hit those holes once or thrice 

That **** root in the Intimidator is a PITA , especially comming the other way! My avitar is just before that root.

Don't get out there as much due to my working offshore but allways have a great time when we do!

Here's a pic working that root.
.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, and its going to keep getting worse if somebody doesnt take that root out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I lost the rear prop shaft coupler on my old popo b/c of a root once...........


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice vids and welcome aboard! :welcome:


----------

